# Help identifying cichlids



## Djiles (Sep 15, 2013)

I recently received seven african cichlids from a friend, but I have no idea how to identify them. Please help!!!
http://djiles.imgur.com


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Your pictures are not set to public, so I can't see.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I see the same picture of a Pseudotrophues crabro a.k.a. bumblebee several times and one pic of some sort of melanochromis like a johanni or maingano.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

7mm-08 said:


> I see the same picture of a Pseudotrophues crabro a.k.a. bumblebee several times and one pic of some sort of melanochromis like a johanni or maingano.


I agree


----------



## Djiles (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks! I have more but I'm still having problems uploading them to the site. I'll attempt to post a video on YouTube...


----------



## Djiles (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a video of my cichlids, hopefully it helps better then the pictures.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I agree with the above:

Yellow/Black - Bumblebee
Blue/Black - Johanni type hybrid
Blue with red/yellow dorsal - Red Top Zebra of some sort
Blue/Purple w/ yellow tail - Acei

There also seemed to be some sort of central or south American in there - I'm terrible with ID'ing those.

What size is this tank? It looks like a tall tank which makes me worried.


----------



## Djiles (Sep 15, 2013)

It's a 30 tall...


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

With mbuna you want a bigger tank with a bigger foot print. Pseudotropheus crabro aka Bumblebee need at least a 4 foot long tank which could be a 55 Gallon Long or a Standard 75 Gallon. So a tall tank is the opposite of ideal for a tank with mbuna.


----------



## Djiles (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, thanks!!! I actually have a 55 gallon tank so I'll just transfer them. I appericate all the help!!!!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

amcvettec said:


> There also seemed to be some sort of central or south American in there -


No CA/SA cichlids in that video but there is at least 2 of the common jewel cichlid, _Hemichromis guttatus_


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> amcvettec said:
> 
> 
> > There also seemed to be some sort of central or south American in there -
> ...


Ok, thanks! I'm still learning.


----------

